# Christmas lights



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Has anyone used the Big clear christmas light bulbs to light buildings ? I was thinking about useing them in my biger back ground buildings to give some life to them.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They may give off too much heat. Unless they are LED and should work fine.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

T-Man said:


> They may give off too much heat. Unless they are LED and should work fine.


Thats what I was thinking about with the heat. I was looking at LED but thay dont seem to be bright enought


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Search out the LED ribbon or strips. They are bright enough.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Some of the large bulb Christmas lights are OK.

Also those lights that come with the Hawthorne Villages are OK.
Not too much heat, but LED's would be the way to go as they last longer.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

T-Man said:


> Search out the LED ribbon or strips. They are bright enough.


Thanks I did look them up on ebay and found some from china I think i will give them a try


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Try here: http://www.amazon.com/LEDwholesalers-Flexible-LED-Ribbon-2026ww-31k/dp/B002QQ48TK/ref=pd_cp_hi_2

Of if you don't need warm white, here: http://www.amazon.com/LEDwholesalers-Flexible-LED-Ribbon-2026ww-31k/dp/B002QQ48TK/ref=pd_cp_hi_2


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Kal5, I simply took strings of the small, cylindrical-bulb lights and ran them from house to house. They put out more than enough light: IMHO, the ones you're referring to would look like floodlights in the living-room windows.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

Im going the LED strip lights that John suggested. good luck


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

KAL5 said:


> Has anyone used the Big clear christmas light bulbs to light buildings ? I was thinking about useing them in my biger back ground buildings to give some life to them.


Back in the 60's, my grandfather used the medium sized Christmas light bulbs. I remember him having these bulbs in a white porclean socket with screws on each side of the socket base to hook up wires. However the wires were hooked up to the transformer, not into the wall. I do remember heat being an issue sometimes.... but that is what the Plasticville Fire Department was for :laugh:


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

I think I am reconsidering the house lights myself and installing Prewired LED units I got from Nitronix. I am going to Cut and splice into their wiring for each bulb. . they have built in resistors. All I have to do is hook up the diodes to them. I think with the MTH bildings, I will use 2 per floor of the buildings. 

You should see how many lights they use. the 3 floor buildings use 2 per floor and the bottom+ the lighted sign in the window. they use alot of juice. They use a christmas like bulb with higher wattage. 

Some use a push and turn type bulb on houses and small structures and you might be able to get a replacement for these which would be nice. But all my CITY buildings have the christmas type rounded end bulb (small) but large filiment. no wattage listed on any bulb, so I have no idea what each building is pulling.


----------

